# SATA on Asus P5GDC-V

## erik024

I have trouble installing Gentoo on my Asus P5GDC-V motherboard. This board is equiped with an Intel 915G chipset and ICH6R Serial ATA controller.

Physical settings:

I have connected a CD-ROM (primary master) and CD-Writer (primary slave) to the primary IDE connector.

I have connected 2 Maxtor Serial ATA disks to the SATA1 and SATA2 connectors. They show up as Third IDE Master and Fourth IDE Master in the BIOS.

BIOS settings:

Configure SATA as [Standard IDE]

Onboard IDE Operate Mode [Enhanced Mode]

  Enhanced Mode Support On [SATA mode]

Drive partitions:

/dev/sda is the SATA disk connected to SATA1

/dev/sda1 ext2 /boot

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 reiserfs /

Kernel configuration:

I compiled several kernels using genkernel and manual configuration. Support for the filesystems and low level drivers (PIIX SATA driver in the SCSI section) is all compiled into the kernel.

I use the grub bootloader.

Installation goes fine up untill booting into the new system. 

Booting with the genkernel fails with:

Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device...

The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Booting with a manually configured kernel results halts with the last message being:

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 160086528 sectors:

Does anyone recognize these troubles? Also, I'm interested in your experiences with Asus P5 series motherboards.Last edited by erik024 on Mon Nov 22, 2004 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik024

anyone?

----------

## necik

I have similar problems.

I have the same motherboard,

and I can't see my (only one) S-ATA HDD which works in AHCI mode.

So I can't install gentoo with LiveCD.

any help?

----------

## necik

SOLVED!

Here is what I have done.

I have get kernel 2.6.10, then patched it with support for SquashFS (patach for kernel 2.6.9 works without problems) and  compiled it on the other linux box (RedHat 8.0   :Smile:  ) with compiled in support for ICH6R SATA.

With help of this topic I have hacked LiveCD to have kernel 2.6.10 on that CD.

Kernel file name on LiveCD is "gentoo", and initrd file name is gentoo.igz which is normal gzip archive.

And boot! The disk connected to first SATA channel in AHCI mode has been found as /dev/sda!

After base install with stage3 I get driver for Ethernet chip Marvell Yukon 88E8053 from there and patched kernel.

Compile, grub setup, reboot, boot...

"ifconfig eth0 up"

OK, it works!

Next most big problem is to get sound from C-Media CMI9880  :Sad: 

sorry for poor english.

----------

## necik

SOUND WORKS! SOUND WORKS! Cmedia (c-media) CMI 9880 (cmi9880) 

Alsa 1.0.8 can do this!

I have watched a DiVX film and listen some mp3's. I haven't tested mic.

----------

## itiZansiti

Can you please tell me how you fixed your cmi 9880 audio drivers, I have the same problem.

----------

